# ecu upgrade 2001 gti 1.8t



## drew23 (Dec 23, 2010)

canU GUYS tell ME wut company should i used for upgrade my ecu, giac our others im not going crazy im putting a audi tt turbo ITS A LITLE BE BIGGER THE THE ONE THAT I HAVE ALLREDY ITS THE STOCK ONE ,and a bigger intercooler 3" exhaust, im mighT be around 375 our 400 hp idk but let me know thANKSSS 





2001 GTI 1.8t ...


----------



## MKVjettawlfsburg (Jan 20, 2011)

*ECU*

Stick with APR or unitronic for your ecu upgrades. the single program from APR would be perfect if your using a stock audi turbo. Youll drop $500 doing it but it gives you about 50 more hp over stock. or you could get it with more programs already installed if you ever planned on doing a big turbo upgrade


----------



## MKVjettawlfsburg (Jan 20, 2011)

also man, with the mods that your talking about youd very very lucky to even hit the 300 hp mark, the turbo isnt going to give you alot, cause the TT is 225 stock (if you get the good trim model) but id just bank on 300, getting a set of bigger injectors would also help you alot if your putting a bigger turbo in.


----------



## xdisturbed1x (Feb 16, 2011)

if your gunna use the k04 use the tt injectors as well. its a good combo


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

MKVjettawlfsburg said:


> Stick with APR or unitronic for your ecu upgrades. the single program from APR would be perfect if your using a stock audi turbo. Youll drop $500 doing it but it gives you about 50 more hp over stock. or you could get it with more programs already installed if you ever planned on doing a big turbo upgrade


this this this


----------



## Dragon1.8T (Mar 25, 2011)

I def agree with this fellow. I put an apr stage 1 on my 03 1.8t today. Unitronic is decent too but GIAC and REVO dont tune your engine up the right way. Theyre very peaky with boost and they will make more power BUT they are way more likely to age youre engine quicker.


----------

